# Drove the Veyron



## Haya_Ku (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy to answer questions.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

did it give you a boner


----------



## Haya_Ku (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Just about.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

man. thats awesome.


----------



## goodbowler200 (Jul 4, 2008)

How super fast is it and what speed did you get to go up to? I cant imagine going that fast.


----------



## raised-on-DUBS (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Drove the Veyron (Haya_Ku)*

how big was the tingle in your stomach when you touched the throttle??? i would've **** ma pants lmao


----------



## rickster123 (Jun 30, 2007)

lucky


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ive had a boner since he first posted this


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_ive had a boner since he first posted this

that's just ******* weird.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nomomk3* »_ 
that's just ******* weird.


is it weird that i want you right now


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
is it weird that i want you right now


a little but i don't mind anymore...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

im still hard


----------



## EL CAPO (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

lmao im so glad i wandered in here but honestly i would of had a boner for a week afterwards


----------



## vwloverwill (Jun 2, 2010)

cudnt of said it any better! lol:laugh:


----------



## Mobius1 (Dec 18, 2004)

:bs:


----------



## GarageSpec (Oct 11, 2010)

Mobius1 said:


> :bs:


this

I know the guy that used to own C&R radiators, he has one....but he wont let me drive it since I drove his GTR lol


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Ed Hardy. Yes. :thumbup:

Where's the fistpump smiley? :guido: maybe?


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

TaylorSwift said:


> I wanna have that one


 His Bugatti or his boner?


----------



## projectgtibowser (Apr 14, 2010)

Did they let you use the second key


----------



## VWIPTDI (Mar 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Phillip123 (Jan 17, 2016)

Is it true that it makes you feel like the world is yours?


----------



## Eagle Eye 22 (Feb 12, 2016)

So... how come you ended up driving a Veyron?... did you steal it?... :laugh:


----------

